# How do you make a Cheesy Beano ?



## sparks69

I need to know so I can convince my sons that it is the most wonderful thing man has ever invented.
Or is it just the memories of sitting on the aft bits eating one at 7am in the morning looking at the wake.


----------



## Ray Mac

One slice of bread (Thick Slice) lighty toasted. Cover with baked beans - and a slice of ham on top of the beans - cover with grated cheddar and bake it or grill it.(Pint) Mind you can add tomato - onions - chili whatever you fancy. Enjoy(Eat)(Eat)(Pint)

Ray(Gleam)


----------



## JoeQ

I made them for my kids by buttering 2 slices of bread put beans ham and grated cheese between the bread, buttered side out, then put it in a hot, dry frying pan for a couple of minutes each side. Kids loved 'em


----------



## Nick Batstone

Slice of bread, cover with a slice of corned beef, cover with baked beans, add grated cheese and bake in oven for 15-20 minutes on 180.


----------



## kevjacko

Just a tip on this one coz the hallowed cheese beano has many variations depending on what you've got most of in the dry stores / fridges and of course personal prefrence.

If you have any beans left over that have already been heated and put in the fridge to cool use them because the sauce thickens and the whole beano holds together that much better.


----------



## sparks69

Thank you all (interesting that no one mentioned using SPAM which was what I remembered)
Thanks again - now to impress my sons !!!!!


----------



## Mad Landsman

As the cheesy beano and all other variations of cheese on toast are not exclusive to any one Company; Why isn't this on 'The Galley'? 
I had a job finding it again to put in my two pennyworth.

Cheese on toast and it's numerous variations are found not only on ships but in student digs, squats and such - Anywhere that there are odd scraps to be used up.
My own favourite does not involve beans but is what I call a Welsh Crock-Monsiuer.

Take some sliced ham, cut it into thin strips,
Grate some cheese, course grated preferred. 
Mix the Cheese and Ham together with any available relish, Worcester sauce is best.
Stack on thick lightly toasted, lightly buttered bread.
Grill until the cheese starts to bubble.
Serve immediately. 

Alternative includes thinly sliced tomato, or anything else that need using up.

If eggs are available top off with a fried egg.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Doesn't all that stuff fall off the bread into the toaster?

John T


----------



## Ray Mac

trotterdotpom said:


> Doesn't all that stuff fall off the bread into the toaster?
> 
> John T


(Applause) Magic response John, (Applause)(Jester)(LOL)

Ray


----------



## Mad Landsman

trotterdotpom said:


> Doesn't all that stuff fall off the bread into the toaster?
> 
> John T


Of course not - You just lay the toaster on its side.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Mad Landsman said:


> Of course not - You just lay the toaster on its side.


Lateral thinking - I never thought of that. Thanks.

John T


----------



## Robert Durrant

What about a cheesie-hammie-eggie?
Very popular in my galley.
One thick slice of bread,lightly toasted both sides.Two rashers of grilled bacon on top.Grated cheese on this and place under the grill.Fry egg and serve on top of the cheese.


----------



## kevjacko

Mad Landsman said:


> As the cheesy beano and all other variations of cheese on toast are not exclusive to any one Company; Why isn't this on 'The Galley'?
> I had a job finding it again to put in my two pennyworth.
> 
> Cheese on toast and it's numerous variations are found not only on ships but in student digs, squats and such - Anywhere that there are odd scraps to be used up.
> My own favourite does not involve beans but is what I call a Welsh Crock-Monsiuer.
> 
> Take some sliced ham, cut it into thin strips,
> Grate some cheese, course grated preferred.
> Mix the Cheese and Ham together with any available relish, Worcester sauce is best.
> Stack on thick lightly toasted, lightly buttered bread.
> Grill until the cheese starts to bubble.
> Serve immediately.
> 
> Alternative includes thinly sliced tomato, or anything else that need using up.
> 
> If eggs are available top off with a fried egg.


Welsh Rarebit it's called


----------



## Mad Landsman

kevjacko said:


> Welsh Rarebit it's called


My version is a cross between a Welsh rarebit and a Crock Monsieur -
Hence the name...


----------



## sparks69

'cos I wanted a BP Cheesy Beano not a MN C-B.
Thanks again


----------



## John Dryden

*Cb*



sparks69 said:


> 'cos I wanted a BP Cheesy Beano not a MN C-B.
> Thanks again


Nice one sparks..BP C-B and MN C-B,connoisseurship indeed.(excuse the pun)(Jester)


----------



## Mad Landsman

sparks69 said:


> 'cos I wanted a BP Cheesy Beano not a MN C-B.
> Thanks again


Sorry, I'll just get my drink and go and sit in the corner, again.


----------



## Mick Spear

As i remember it: Shell used Spam, other companies it was ham or Corned Beef. When i made them it was toast with a slice of Spam/Ham layer of beans grated cheese on top and piped potato around the edge, then under the grill.
Mick S


----------



## Donald McGhee

My wife has just purchased a brand new, state of the art micro/crispy grill cooker. One of the aforementioned will be the first to disgrace its interior. Great memories of everything we used to scoff and now are told are bad for us!

Thanks guys. 

B*******t!


----------



## sparks69

After seeing what constitutes a C-B I don't think I'm allowed any of that any more. 
I wonder if you can make COMPLAN C-Bs ?


----------



## sparks69

This thread is off & running again on the BP Shipping forum !


----------



## Jim Yates

Has anyone ever come across this dish,
take one sausage wrapped around with bacon, cover in batter and deep fry,
if i remember right called kromeski al-la russe


----------



## JoeQ

Jim Yates said:


> Has anyone ever come across this dish,
> take one sausage wrapped around with bacon, cover in batter and deep fry,
> if i remember right called kromeski al-la russe


Delicious with brown sauce, the "sausage" filling was, on occasion, a little suspect


----------



## Ray Mac

JoeQ said:


> Delicious with brown sauce, the "sausage" filling was, on occasion, a little suspect



Better with a nice chilli sauce[=P]:sweat: Ray


----------



## JoeQ

Burned Toast said:


> Better with a nice chilli sauce[=P]:sweat: Ray


oh no, HP everytime!!


----------



## kevjacko

Jim Yates said:


> Has anyone ever come across this dish,
> take one sausage wrapped around with bacon, cover in batter and deep fry,
> if i remember right called kromeski al-la russe


Yep and we used to complement it with tomato sauce


----------



## waldziu

Cheesie-hammie-eggie, in the RN was toast, Slice of ham, fried egg, topped off with cheese. The one dish most RN cabbage mechanics were unable to cock up.

I'm not allowed cheese now. Off to corner to cry now as I want one now, Mommy


----------



## Mick Spear

waldziu said:


> Cheesie-hammie-eggie, in the RN was toast, Slice of ham, fried egg, topped off with cheese. The one dish most RN cabbage mechanics were unable to cock up.
> 
> I'm not allowed cheese now. Off to corner to cry now as I want one now, Mommy


I'm sure the egg is the last adition to the dish; it goes on top of the ham and cheese. Trust a non "cabbage machanic" to get it wrong!
Mick S


----------



## sparks69

I have made them for my two sons. They were not impressed.
I enjoyed them though !


----------



## mpr41410

All the ones I had at sea and have made since swallowing the pick have been toast with beans then grated cheddar under a hot grill till the cheese browns with a rasher of well grilled streaky bacon over the top. Well enhanced by some Houses of Parliament sauce tastefully drizzled over the top. Had one today, Great!


----------



## geoffakelly

Jesus anyone remember the Hawaiian sandwich? Ham cheese and pineapple then egg-washed and fried... Not very healthy were they?


----------



## Mick Spear

geoffakelly said:


> Jesus anyone remember the Hawaiian sandwich? Ham cheese and pineapple then egg-washed and fried... Not very healthy were they?


Hi Geoff
I remember Shell Tankers had something named "chuck-wagon Grinder" or something similar: Half a bap, round of Ham, Ring of pineapple, spoon of coleslaw, topped with cheese and grilled
Mick S


----------



## Dickyboy

I seem to remember that a Cheese Beano had bacon, and not ham on it. An egg was a bonus. A great belly filler between meals, or in the evening. As said before, pre cooked beans and eaten on the poop in a quiet moment were the best ways to eat it.


----------



## raymarosco

Cheese beano and Kromeskies were all B.P.tanker favourites.R.Hay.Ret.Ch.Stwd.


----------



## baldybonce

The Harrison Line way was to use hot dog sausages ?
yeh
split length ways place on toast in a diamond shape
which holds your beans , top with cheese and grill
my kids who aint kids anymore loved them as well


----------



## Leratty

JT you crazy b...., still got me laughing at the thought of some schmuck doing just that.


----------



## Pobydd

Jim Yates said:


> Has anyone ever come across this dish,
> take one sausage wrapped around with bacon, cover in batter and deep fry,
> if i remember right called kromeski al-la russe


I fondly remember kromeskies (spelling?), a BP standard in the 60s. Also dahl curry and rice with crispy fried onion rings on top.


----------



## Quiney

A variation we had for late supper on cargo ferries was lightly toasted bread, onto which a thick mix of grated cheese, small dash of mayo, finely diced onion (all mixed into a paste) was spread.
These were made in advance.
A splash of Worcester sause on the top and then pop under the grill.
We sailed at midnight and they made a brilliant supper.


----------



## Bob Murdoch

May I also suggest a banana squashed on to the toasted bread then grated cheese on top and grilled.
Cheers Bob


----------



## retfordmackem

Pobydd said:


> I fondly remember kromeskies (spelling?), a BP standard in the 60s. Also dahl curry and rice with crispy fried onion rings on top.


Dahl curry was my favourite also . Never had it shoreside though. Anyone got recipe.
My cheese beanos are always topped off with either Soy or Worcesterrrrrshire sauce .(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## retfordmackem

Mad Landsman said:


> Of course not - You just lay the toaster on its side.


 Brill(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## kevjacko

retfordmackem said:


> Dahl curry was my favourite also . Never had it shoreside though. Anyone got recipe.
> My cheese beanos are always topped off with either Soy or Worcesterrrrrshire sauce .(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)


I'll post a recipe later mate. Dahl peas available from most supermarkets now. At sea we normally used yellow split peas.


----------



## retfordmackem

kevjacko said:


> I'll post a recipe later mate. Dahl peas available from most supermarkets now. At sea we normally used yellow split peas.


Cheers KJ.[=P][=P].
We used yellow split peas up North for making Pease Pudding ,using ham juices . Theres only me and wife in my house in Midlands that likes it now though ,few Northerners in town use it as well.


----------



## Robert Hilton

sparks69 said:


> I have made them for my two sons. They were not impressed.
> I enjoyed them though !


I thought from the start (#1) that impressing the kids would be a tall order. I treasure the very few culinary compliments I have received and still bore people with them.


----------



## (Eat)(Eat)(Pint)

Ray Mac said:


> One slice of bread (Thick Slice) lighty toasted. Cover with baked beans - and a slice of ham on top of the beans - cover with grated cheddar and bake it or grill it.(Pint) Mind you can add tomato - onions - chili whatever you fancy. Enjoy(Eat)(Eat)(Pint)
> 
> Ray(Gleam)


I would agree, eat eat pint


----------

